# Golf Club Cleaner



## tmm0jov007 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi,

Last year I start playing golf and with the fact that in our country we don't have a lot of courses I went outside. 
After several plays on different courses I never saw such a Golf Club Cleaner as I saw it at Golf Club Bled Slovenia. 
One of the Slovenian company (Gato GT1 Golf Club Cleaner) design one of the best machine - EVER!!!
I'm wondering if anybody found something similar.
It is great business opportunity but I would like to found few competitors. :thumbsup:

Thanks on your help!


----------

